# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  Se busca Ing. agrónomo especializado en páprika

## Harris

Estamos en búsqueda de un ing. agrónomo especializado en cultivos de exportación (paprika) que resida en el departamento de Ica (Chincha). 
Interesados llamar al : 107*6477 (Manuel)Temas similares: CURSO ESPECIALIZADO : STEVIA DE EXPORTACION 2012 ARÀNDANO / I CURSO ESPECIALIZADO / 15,29,5 y12 / 2011 Busco Ing. Agrónomo Tec. Agronomo - Granada Agronomo

----------


## agusvar

y como cuanto seran los honorarios?

----------

